# You Are the Best



## Carolo

Hello!
How can I say this in hungarian?
"Joe, you are the best" ( I want to say it to my best friend, so the contest is very friendy and with love)
Thanks for all


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hi Carolo,

Literally it would be: "Joe, te vagy a legjobb!". 
Other, more colloquial/wide-spread expressions might be: "Joe, te vagy a király!" ("király" (=king) in this sense means "cool" but in a nominal form), or a bit paraphrased: "Joe, király vagy!" (you are cool).
Hope that helps!


----------



## Carolo

ok, thank you so much, my try was: Joe, Ön a legjobb


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hi Carolo,

Note that in my Hungarian translations I used "te", which more or less means you are on first name terms (you say "ön" to somebody who you do not know, and "te" to your friends, family etc.) - since you wrote that you and Joe are best friends, I suggest it should be "te".


----------



## Carolo

Thank you again, that's helping me a lot.


----------

